# Need advice from the gurus



## aquariumstandbuildernoob (Jul 10, 2011)

I have only built 1 small stand so far but am anxious to start another one. I would like to make a canopy for the first stand I built but it would have to be a custom design. I've talked to a guy from aquarium stand plans net website and he said he can design one for me.

Before I get in over my head, can anyone offer advice?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TFK. Have you checked out this section yet? 

DIY Aquarium

I know I've seen a lot of builds on the forum so you should be able to find what you want. 

Good luck.


----------

